# Nice Trout



## My Coast Outdoors (May 23, 2016)

My brother said he had a tough day in Baffin, but this big girl made up for the otherwise slow day. She Inhaled a White/Limetreuse Controlled Descent Paddle Shad.

Get Inhaled!â„¢

www.ControlledDescentLures.com


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

Nice fish


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Thats a very nice fish!


----------



## shooterstx (Dec 20, 2011)

Hell of a nice fish!


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice catch!


----------



## FisherofMen1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Healthy Fish!!


----------



## Diet fish (Apr 19, 2010)

*Diet fish*

dang driver nice fish


----------

